# Angelboot Anker lackieren



## Barchpaule (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,habe mein Angelboot-Anker geschliffen und möchte ihn innen und außen einen neuen Anstrich geben.Welchen Anbieter könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? 
Kurzinfo Originalboot in Grün  -unbehandelter Rumpf.
Innenfarbe grau.Alles Original vom Hersteller...Es wurden bisher keine Farben oder Antifoulings aufgetragen.
Boot wir nur zum Angeln ins Wasser gelassen,sonst  stehts im Trockenen...Danke mfg BP.#h

























ß


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Anker lackieren*

was für ein boot und wo liegt der anker?im boot? 5 kilo?
ich würde in signal gelb streichen damit kein fisch gegen schwimmt!


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Anker lackieren*

vor allem wie streicht man einen Anker von innen?
jetzt kann ich die ganze Nacht wieder nicht schlafen weil ich nicht wie es geht!


----------



## Barchpaule (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Anker lackieren*

*Sorry Bilder vergessen :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q*


----------



## Barchpaule (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Anker lackieren*



omnimc schrieb:


> was für ein boot und wo liegt der anker?im boot? 5 kilo?
> ich würde in signal gelb streichen damit kein fisch gegen schwimmt!


  Jo wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil was!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Anker lackieren*

Jo, nur das das Boot Anka heißt, und ein Anker ein Gegenstand ist mit dem ma ein Boot an einer Position auf Seefixieren kann 

http://freizeithaindl.de/product_in...=1080&osCsid=8def5a155826422a065b0f6b3110f026 

Kann dir das Zeug wärmstens empfehlen, hab mein Boot damit auch gestrichen. Brauchst nur lösemittelbeständige Rollen. 3 KG solten für dein Vorhaben reichen, da es ein Kunstharz gemisch ist sollte es einige Jahre halten 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Anker lackieren*

so ist richtig fabi, weil einen Anker der Innen hohl ist würde ich eh nicht nutzen. der kommt doch immer wieder hoch.!!!! ;-))


----------



## Bobster (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Anker lackieren*

...machs so wie Fabi geschrieben hat.

...obwohl ich meins von unten, aber eigentlich von außen
komplett weiß gestrichen habe, damit die Jungs von unten nicht gleich feststellen:

 Aha, da ist also der Bobster wieder :q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Anker lackieren*

Ich habe auf der Unterseite von meinem Boot groß Himmel in hellblau stehen damit die Kameraden denken ich bin gar nicht da.:q

Mit dem Zeug hat auch mein Freund sein´s gestrichen, ist echt Top. Gleichmässig auftragen.

*Angelboot Anker lackieren aber das ist ein Aschpach Uralt werd, oda?*


----------



## Barchpaule (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Modell Anka lackieren !!*

Danke Jungs für Eure Tips in Punkto Farbe für meinen Angelboot-ANKA |bla:|bla:

Werd mal alles bestellen; ca 3l von der Zaubersoße und es mit der Rolle auftragen velour oder schaumstoff wird sich zeigen.

Danke nochmal,werde fertiges Boot posten dann...Gruß BP:vik:


----------



## meisterbayer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelboot Anker lackieren*

Ich glaub ich sollte mal langsam provision vom haindl kassieren.. spricht sich ja richtig gut rum... aber ich kann dir als farb- und lacktechniker und maler- und lackierermeister das auch nur ans herz legen! allerdings nehm keinen moltoprenroller sondern nen kurzflorigen lackroller.. mehr auftrag, schneller und somit wird dir die zaubersoße nicht hart, da 2k   
viel spass und gutes gelingen!


----------

